# Camper length for state park campground



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

We have a 19' Coachmen. We have only used it for guests at our cabin. We are thinking about trying a campground this fall, never have done this before.

When the site says 20ft length camper, are they talking about overall length from the tip of the tongue to the rear of the trailer? 

Some sites say 20ft, I am not sure if we qualify for that or not? I would think not?

Thanks


----------



## Daveman (Dec 28, 2010)

I can’t say for sure how the state classifies the campsite in relation to total trailer length vs bunkhouse length, but my travel trailer is a 27’ bunkhouse and I always select 30’ on the reservation website and never had any issue fitting on the sites reserved.


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

Haven't seen that rule but if you go to Green Lake campground any given weekend you'll see full length motor homes w/ slideouts jammed in sites that would be comfortable for a pup tent. DNR checks in a few times a day and hasn't booted any of em.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

thanks. I went ahead and got the 25ft site just to be sure. We liked the 20ft sites better but figured I didnt want any issues when we got there especially being first timers and i dont want any grief from the wife if it didnt go right LOL


----------



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

We have always went for the larger site, our 5th wheel is 28' so with truck and boat we always look for a 35-40' site. never had an issue with the DNR for the past 15 years.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

perchjerker said:


> We have a 19' Coachmen. We have only used it for guests at our cabin. We are thinking about trying a campground this fall, never have done this before.
> 
> When the site says 20ft length camper, are they talking about overall length from the tip of the tongue to the rear of the trailer?
> 
> ...


When making reservations it says UP TO xx ft. So a 19' fter will fit 20' or above. Has mainly to do with the length of the sight. Do not include length of vehicle.


----------



## pjd (Jul 4, 2007)

Almost always is better to get bigger site


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

pjd said:


> Almost always is better to get bigger site


If you can't open your slides....


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

Yeah I went with LOA. Mine is 22.6ft so I got the 25' site. Being new at this I just wasn't sure what they meant


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

You might want to keep a few 2x6 or 2x8 long enough to cover both axles. If your site is unlevel using one or two of those on a side can level is out. I use 6×6's pieces to put under the tongue and jack stands.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

When we camped in Yellowstone it was the length of the camper fully extended plus the length of the tow vehicle. You were SOL if you had a 30' trailer and a crew cab truck. Our trucks and trailers just made it.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

Walleyze247 said:


> You might want to keep a few 2x6 or 2x8 long enough to cover both axles. If your site is unlevel using one or two of those on a side can level is out. I use 6×6's pieces to put under the tongue and jack stands.


Thanks good idea


----------

